# I need a monitor within 6000



## dmanojkmr (Nov 6, 2011)

Guys please help me choosing a best monitor ranging within 6000 Rs
Screen size doesn't matter but it should be reliable.


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just purchased dell 20  inches widescreen IN2030M for Rs. 6199 from letsbuy.com search it. Unfortunately my motherboard is not with me to see the clearity of screen.  but they say its HD it doesnt support 1080p but its fine to see movies or browse with 20'' in hand. I threw my CRT just because it was bulky and this masterpiece looks awesome. Look at its 3D view they give on this monitor on Dell's haiti's website. If you are strict into your budget them I'll say go for an 18.5'' for dell it costs around Rs.5600


----------



## dmanojkmr (Nov 6, 2011)

Is Dell monitors worth it compared to others. whats its warranty period ?


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 7, 2011)

3 years


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, the best option currently available is DELL IN2030M. Its available for Rs.6000 locally or even less. Other option available is Samsung B2030, though it has awesome looks it isn't a HD monitor. But still its clarity is superb and i really dont notice any difference between my DELL IN2020M and the Samsung B2030, though DELL states that IN2020M is a HD LED monitor.


----------



## newway01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Go for one with LED backlit option... I am using an Acer 18.5" LED and it cost me around 5.5k some months back. So prices would have slashed a bit by now..I also have an 18.5" Dell lcd at office, but the LED one at home is more vivid in terms of clarity and color depth..


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys I wanted to know how much power consumption and Rupee per hour does an LED monitor takes as compared to CRT. i saw a 22inch crt may take over Rs.3 or 4 or 5. Wondering how much do LED takes


----------



## newway01 (Nov 8, 2011)

I read this on a tech mag few years ago. A 19" CRT monitor has a power consumption in the range of 60-70W, 18.5" LCD uses 20-25W and 18.5" LED consumes 15-20W...


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 8, 2011)

newway01 said:


> I read this on a tech mag few years ago. A 19" CRT monitor has a power consumption in the range of 60-70W, 18.5" LCD uses 20-25W and 18.5" LED consumes 15-20W...



Thanks yaar but is there any software to convert these wattage value into Rupees? I mean how can i convert these into money. Thinking of taking a bill and trying  to calculate that this much watt takes this Rupee then how much for this watt? Cross multiplication... lol


----------

